# Barking - how to stop?



## leadlady (Mar 12, 2016)

I have a 17 mo. female German Shepherd Dog. She is solid black, beautiful and so loving. My difficulty is that she barks in the car at pedestrians and even passing cars. I have finally gotten her to stop barking with "enough!", as I want her to stop after I acknowledge her protective alert. This does not work in the car, nor does it work if she is on leash. Off leash, she loves on other dogs. Suggestions? Thx!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I am NOT a trainer, just a pet owner. But, I let my dogs bark a couple times to alert me, praise them for the alert, then say "that's enough". If they continue, I squirt them with a water bottle and say "quiet", then praise them with, "good boy, quiet!" It has worked great for all my dogs, even the bark-a-holics!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm, there have been a few "barking in the car things as of late??" 

By and large I tend to think most of the people having this issue have made the dog thing the car is just some kinda portable X-Pen?? So the dogs are free to act a fool in the car??

For me driving is serious business and being a "Car" guy being stopped by local LE is not an "unusal" occurrence. 

Long before I got my first dog, I remember seeing a news report of a family being pulled over and one of their "non" aggressive Bull Dogs hopped out of the vehicle to see what was up and the cop shot him down, end of story. Bottomline for me dogs ought not to be acting like "fools" in vehicles!

So for me ,my dogs don't exist the vehicle without an explicit command to do so period! In the old days?? I think I just put them in the car ,open the door and if them hopped out uninvited, I'd scoop them up and back in you go "Rufus" ... figure it out! 

It took a couple of times but they all got it .... works out fine! If I get stopped I don't need a bunch of "Bully" looking breeds making LE "more" nervous!

The side benefit of "training them that vehicle is not a play pen ... if I don't turn around and see them, I don't know they are there. 

And as a side note the only comment I have ever gotten in regards to my dogs in the vehicle "if" I get stopped, by LE is "Nice Dogs!' 

So that's how I did it "old School" works out just fine!  

But there are other options timeline depends on you. You could "Flank the dog" and roll up on the issue from an unexpected direction?? Teach the "Place Command" :

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

Teach the "Place Command" it trains "Calming behaviour" in dogs?? You train that and the in car behaviours might just disappear?? You'd put the dog in the car and say "Place!"

Or you could try the squirt bottle thing?? I don't know I've heard it works for some issues but not my style. 

I don't tend to use a lot of tools myself (SLL) guy but if I had this problem??? I'd go with a bigger hammer and use a "Pet Convincer!"

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Convincer-Dog-Training-Device/dp/B000QWPWDM[/ame]

Or go to bike shop and get a bicycle air pump.  I have heard from others that the "PC" is a pretty big hammer?? 

A member on Boxerforum used it and she said her dog freaked out, it also stopped doing whatever it was it was doing?? But she felt bad. 

I told her "OK" the PC made your point drop it and just try the "Ptsss" sound like you mean it! The report back was ... "Ptsss" from her works just fine ...her point was made with the "PC" stop the crap now! She no longer needs to use the "PC." 

As always ask questions and welcome aboard!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Have you considered using an e-collar?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dunkirk said:


> Have you considered using an e-collar?


I will say that yeah E-Collar and a "Behaviour Modification" will stop it also in three seconds or less! 


Lot of expensive and trauma for the dog, to solve a problem that could be solved for uh ... nothing (Place) or between a cost a cost of 16 to 32 dollars with a "PC?"


----------



## tylernim (Nov 10, 2013)

I've seen quite a number of times before that the best way to teach a dog not to bark is to do the opposite and teach them to bark on command first. From that point once they understand barking on command you can then more clearly teach the opposite.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

tylernim said:


> I've seen quite a number of times before that the best way to teach a dog not to bark is to do the opposite and teach them to bark on command first. From that point once they understand barking on command you can then more clearly teach the opposite.


I'll not say that can't be done but the approach you take depends on the seriousness of the situation.

Being distracted by a Dog Barking could get one "killed" if they take their eyes off the road to pay attention to a barking dog ... I would "assume??"

Just saying.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Teaching alternate behaviours does not work in terms of removing an unwanted behaviour. This is a common myth that is often perpetrated.

I dont like that you speak french. Therefore I will teach you to speak english and reward you for it. You therefor learn to speak english and do so regularly. Does that mean you will never speak french again? Especially if french is your native language and you speak it instinctively. 
Unwelcome behaviour rooted in instinct like barking at other dogs and people due to territorial or fear related motivators will not disappear without an effective punisher. 

You want to end a behaviour you punish it. You want to promote or create a behaviour you reinforce it.

You want barking to stop you apply a punisher in sufficient quantity and intensity to stop the behaviour. Period.
This can be most easily done with a line and prong collar or a Bark Collar.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Crate her in the car and block her view if needed. Doesn't teach 'no barking' but it manages it. Training a dog from behind the wheel is unsafe on the road for everyone, so you would need a helper who knows what to do.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> I will say that yeah E-Collar and a "Behaviour Modification" will stop it also in three seconds or less!
> 
> 
> Lot of expensive and trauma for the dog, to solve a problem that could be solved for uh ... nothing (Place) or between a cost a cost of 16 to 32 dollars with a "PC?"


An ecollar doesn't create trauma for the dog, as long as the person using it knows what they're doing. It is a quick way to communicate to your dog that what they are doing is unacceptable and that bad behavior has consequences. I don't see what's so traumatic about that.


----------

